# المنتديات الاجتماعية > كلام الناس >  1000 إعلان اعتذار عقوبة لزوج ضرب زوجته

## زهره التوليب

1000 إعلان اعتذار عقوبة لزوج ضرب زوجته


 
                   فى واحدة من أطرف العقوبات ، ألزمت محكمة تركية رجلا بتوزيع 1000 نسخة من إعلان اعتذار لزوجته بسب اعتدائه عليها بالضرب . 
   وقد أصدرت قاضية بمحكمة فى محافظة كاستامونو بشمال تركيا الحكم ، الذى يعد الأول من نوعه فى تركيا ، ضد مصطفى كادنجي ، البالغ من العمر 32 عاما ، بناء على دعوى أقامتها زوجته تتهمه فيها بضربها وإساءة معاملتها . 
       وتحولت هذه العقوبة الى مثار دهشة وتساؤلات من وسائل الإعلام التركية التى قالت إنها عقوبة لم يعرفها القضاء التركي فى تاريخه .

----------


## Sc®ipt

[align=center] :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 
[/align]

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

:Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## دمعة فرح

:Db465236ff:

----------


## The Gentle Man

:Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 
يا مسكين
لو يعملوها قانون 
ولا واحد بصيب مرتو

----------


## عُبادة

:Bl (35):

----------


## ابو عوده

:Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## زهره التوليب

شايفكوا انبسطتوا  :Db465236ff: 
مالك ياعباده ليش هالكشره..لاتكون ناوي تخاوي على زوجه المستقبل  :Db465236ff:

----------


## شمعة امل

والله  1000 قليل  
القاضية قلبها طيب    :Icon31: 
مشكوووووووووووووووورة  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

شكله مزبط القاضية  :Db465236ff:

----------


## شمعة امل

> شكله مزبط القاضية


 
اكييييييييييييد  :Db465236ff:

----------


## محمد العزام

:Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 
لاحول الله يارب

----------


## دليلة

:Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## khaled aljonidee

والله غبي الي بيضرب زوجته :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## المتميزة

:SnipeR (62):

----------


## ميرنا

:SnipeR (62):

----------


## منيرة الظلام

:Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## جسر الحياة

:SnipeR (83):

----------

